# ständig Fehlermails



## EmTschi (11. Juni 2004)

Hallöchen.

Ich habe ein kleines Problem:
Ich bekomme seit gestern immer *Delivery Status Notification (Failure)* Nachrichten (siehe Bild) ohne dass ich auch nur eine EMail verschicke.
Ich weiß leider nicht durch was sie verursacht werden.
Ich hab bereits im Taskmanager nach unbekannten Progammen gesucht, unter msconfig bei den Autostarts geguckt und und und.
Adaware und Spybot (was sind DSO Exploit's? krieg ich nicht weg) sowie Norton drüberlaufen lassen -> nix.

Kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## gothic ghost (11. Juni 2004)

> was sind DSO Exploit's?


Spyware  

CWS Shredder  hier 
könnte helfen,
sonst Trendmicro SysClean, Stinger.


----------



## EmTschi (11. Juni 2004)

Das mit den Exploid's hat sich erledigt. Habs händisch aus dem Register gelöscht.
Aber die sch**ß Mail's krieg ich immer noch.


----------



## gothic ghost (11. Juni 2004)

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir
Stinger 
und
Trendmicro 
noch runterladen.


----------



## EmTschi (12. Juni 2004)

finden nichts....


----------

